
A/B testing how to ask YouTubers for product reviews - Sujan
https://www.candyjapan.com/behind-the-scenes/ab-testing-contacting-youtubers
======
justtopost
Wait, youtube removed all private messaging? Wtf.

The phenomenon of reviews on youtube is interesting. I personally had an issue
with yters who would give glowing reviews of anything sent. I immediately
report these, as they are usually fraud. Be sure to ask for an honest review,
because a 'nice' review where there is no critical thought might as well be a
bad review. Once I see your product as being shilled, it will lose trust and
likely any chance of buying. I suppose candy helps eliminate much of that,
thankfully for yourself.

Great article, love the detail included.

